# Sure is slow around here....Post photo's of your favorite ML



## Darkhorse (May 13, 2018)

Here's a few of my .40, Little Sureshot.


----------



## Muldoon (May 19, 2018)

Tom Watson Flinter by Sharps Man, on Flickr


----------



## Geezer Ray (May 29, 2018)

lefty


----------



## Geezer Ray (May 29, 2018)

I tried to post some pictures but it keeps telling me some security code is missing. Oh well. Those are two fine looking rifles.


----------



## pdsniper (May 30, 2018)

Beautiful Rifles


----------



## Nicodemus (May 30, 2018)

Gabriel, my 50 caliber flintlock.


----------



## bloodiarrow68 (Jun 15, 2018)

Those are some nice lookin weapons.


----------



## goodshot (Jun 16, 2018)

Yes indeed.


----------



## Steve-ALA (Jun 19, 2018)

.62 smoothrifle made by Don Bruton


----------



## Darkhorse (Jun 20, 2018)

I really like Don's rifles and smoothbores, especially the left hand ones. Pure no nonsense hunting weapons but also very attractive to the eye.
I have been captivated by muzzleloader weapons since I was a tot, and in my mind I never imagined a highly carved rifle but instead I'd close my eyes and see the working man's hunting rifle. Just like the one you got there Steve-ALA.


----------



## ky55 (Jun 21, 2018)

I have a hard time picking a favorite.


----------



## leoparddog (Jun 25, 2018)

Here is my "favorite".  Just finished it last week. .54 Late Lancaster.


----------



## Darkhorse (Jun 26, 2018)

ky55 said:


> I have a hard time picking a favorite.


Tell us about your guns ky55, they look real interesting from here. I'd just like to know something about them.


----------



## ky55 (Jun 26, 2018)

leoparddog said:


> Here is my "favorite".  Just finished it last week. .54 Late Lancaster.  View attachment 934019View attachment 934020



Beautiful job!!
The star inlay on the cheekpiece has always been one of my favorites.


----------



## ky55 (Jun 26, 2018)

Darkhorse said:


> Tell us about your guns ky55, they look real interesting from here. I'd just like to know something about them.



Thanks Darkhorse. 
From top to bottom, the first, third, fourth, and fifth are all Tip Curtis flinters. I bought them in various stages of completion and did the wood and metal finish on them. 
Tip calls it “in the white”.

The second down is a 32 flinter with a L&R lock that a good friend helped me build. He did all the drilling and pinning that I didn’t want to get screwed up, and I did pretty much all the rest. 
I’ll post some more details on the Tip guns later today. 

Some nice guns on this thread guys!


----------



## ky55 (Jun 26, 2018)

Top to bottom:

#1-Colerain 44” swamped 50 cal, large Siler flint, maple stock, brass.
#3-Chambers Roundface flint, 54/28 ga. Colerain 44” smoothbore, maple stock, brass.
#4-Chambers Colonial Virginia flint, maple stock, 20 gauge 38” choked barrel, iron stuff.
#5-Green Mountain 36” in 40 cal, Claro walnut half-stock, small Siler flint, Davis triggers and brass trimmings.

*


----------



## ky55 (Jun 30, 2018)




----------



## ky55 (Jun 30, 2018)




----------



## trad bow (Jul 4, 2018)

Very nice powder horns.


----------



## Darkhorse (Jul 4, 2018)

The second rifle down, the 32 flinter, looks like it would be a dream to carry and shoot. I don't currently have a SMR but I might build one yet.
Very nice powderhorns. Did you make them ky55?
I only have one, it's the only one I've ever had. In 1976 I went down to the local meat plant and asked if they had any cow horns I could have, I left with 2 still on the skull. I cut one off and boiled out the core, scraped it a little and made a butt plug and stopper out of some nice walnut. Years later while turkey hunting a branch caught the leather holding the stopper, yanked it out and sent it flying. Too bad, that was a good piece of wood.
I've carried that horn ever since.


----------



## ky55 (Jul 4, 2018)

Darkhorse said:


> The second rifle down, the 32 flinter, looks like it would be a dream to carry and shoot. I don't currently have a SMR but I might build one yet.
> Very nice powderhorns. Did you make them ky55?
> I only have one, it's the only one I've ever had. In 1976 I went down to the local meat plant and asked if they had any cow horns I could have, I left with 2 still on the skull. I cut one off and boiled out the core, scraped it a little and made a butt plug and stopper out of some nice walnut. Years later while turkey hunting a branch caught the leather holding the stopper, yanked it out and sent it flying. Too bad, that was a good piece of wood.
> I've carried that horn ever since.



Thanks!
Yes the 32 is a nice rifle and easy to carry, but I never could get consistent ignition from the Manton lock.
After I got the half-stock 40 on the bottom of the rack, the 32 didn’t see much use. The 40 shot a few good targets at the matches and cracked a bunch of squirrel heads.
No, I didn’t make those horns. They were made by the same gentleman who helped me build the 32. I have a regular horn and a priming horn I made but they are plain.

The 40 is covered up with plunder on the rack. Here are some better pictures:


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 4, 2018)

Those are nice horns, and the flash hole pick is a nice touch too.


----------



## ky55 (Jul 4, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> Those are nice horns, and the flash hole pick is a nice touch too.



Thanks Nic. 
The plugs are pretty fancy and the pick is handy. 
I braided the little attachments from a waxed cord that looked like artificial sinew.


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Jul 7, 2018)

The only working black powder firearm I've used in 30 years was this Japan-made modern (1970s) functional replica of an 18th century horse pistol.



A few years ago, I was given a dug-up barrel for what I was told by experts was a legitimate 1700's era Southern mountain rifle, originally flintlock and converted to percussion. It was .40 caliber and had a 45" barrel that was a full inch across the flats.  Heavy !!!    It was too badly rusted to restore. I donated it to the folks at Deercreek Gun Shop in Marietta. I hope they sell it to somebody who wants to restore it, at least enough to be a wall-hanger in the appropriate kind of stock.


----------



## Darkhorse (Jul 8, 2018)

GunnSmokeer, that link isn't working for me, I'd like to see a photo of that barrel.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 16, 2018)

Kind of old pics but after 30+ years this is still my favorite


----------



## Muldoon (Jul 24, 2018)

Here's a Caplock I got a while back! .50 caliber and shoots really well!




Untitled by Sharps Man, on Flickr


----------

